# A. pepperi "abesio"



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I have finally gotten breeding out of my group and I'm looking for info on tadpole raising. This is my first Amereega group to start breeding and I have no knowledge in raising the young so any help would be appreciated!
The male has deposited the tads in a 8oz container so what's next?
Andy


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I separate my tads into 4 oz cups. I feed and do water changes once a week. 5 pt pure Spirolina to one part high protein marine food. They morph quickly and can be prone to drowning. I pull my almost developed froglets once their front legs pop. Hope this helps a bit -

Jon Werner


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Andy,

Ameerega, Epipes, Phyllos and Allos; all of them can be raised communally. I use plastic shoeboxes to raise them up. 

Our tap water here is very hard with dissolved minerals, I use half tap and half RO water to make up the tadpole tea, with a bit of Amquel added to remove chloramine/chlorine. I add blackwater extract to "iced tea" color. After this is mixed I fill the tubs and add some leaf litter to the tub. The leaves will provide further tanins to the water, provide shelter for the tads and some of them will eat the leaves down to the stems.

I feed them tetramin flakes and freeze dried bloodworms with weekly water changes.

Once the froglets pop front legs you may need to pull them as some are prone to drowning. I don't pull any of mine and just grab them when they climb up on the lip of the tub or are sitting on top of the leaves protruding the water surface. 

The first few clutches of the pepperi that morphed out there were some drown froglets but starting with the second year of production almost no bodies are found drown. I think this is just normal part of getting stronger and better quality offspring with maturity of the parents.

If the clutch size is small I will add younger tads to an older group in the same tub without problems.

Once the pepperi/bassleri pop the front legs they morph very fast so keep an eye on them.

Hope this helps
ERic


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks guy's!
Greatly appreciated!
Andy


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Neat morph, Andy when these guys say prone to drowning it can happen in water shallower than they are. I used to pull them as soon as the front legs popped, big tails and all, into the terrarium.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Got any pics of these Andy? I'm really interested in some from UE. Thanks!


----------

